# Good Morning,8-1-08 Capt Hollis F, Capt Dustin Lee in Matagorda



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

We had a strong top water bite this morning in West Matty. As the sun was comong up, so were the fish. Bait was abundant with off colored water to go along with it. Throwing She-dogs over grass beds surrounded by guts was our ticket. Woke up this morning to a south,south-west wind caused us to scratch our heads some. After making the game plan we rolled to the area as fast as we could. We missed some really good sized trout, but some good ones were caught to 23". Anyways guys, good luck and dont ever pass up that off-colored water, seems to me that the off-colored water bothers us humans more than it bothers those fish. "Tight Lines"


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

*cold one*

I like the brown bag! Good stringer of fish.


----------



## oilfieldman26 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice catch......





"Were Not Here For A Long Time Just A Good Time"


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Great job, especially in the WESTERLIES we have been livin' with for a week.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

I like the brown "koozie" on the 24 or 32 oz cold brewskie.


----------



## big bluemarlin (Apr 12, 2006)

i like the koozie too , but the cresant wrench filet knife ?


----------



## luna nueva (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice bunch of fish guys. I was planning on canceling my trip this weekend but yall might have talked me back into it.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

nice job Hollis...that's a good haul


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

top water is awesome


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice!!! I've been wondering how your fishing was going.


----------



## Capt. Greg Brewer (Jun 7, 2007)

Way to go Dustin.


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

thats what my dad called a texas koozie


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Great job Hollis!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Another great day with my little buddy. LOL It is a blast everytime we get together. The fishing has been a bit on the slow side lately but we managed to pull a few out. It is either hit or miss. Maybe this storm will turn things around some.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

good job Capt
Ive also caught some good ones in off colored water


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Nicely done! That's my koozie of choice while standing/working at the fillet table...


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

1. Dustin, stand up tall.
2. Take beer off the table!
3. post GPS number! 

LOL!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

twitch-twitch-reel said:


> 1. Dustin, stand up tall.
> 2. Take beer off the table!
> 3. post GPS number!
> 
> LOL!


Since Hollis is so tall , I could not stand up straight to keep from cutting my head out of the pic. LOL That beer can is almost as tall as Hollis.

GPS, we dont need no stink'n GPS. LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Corksoaker (Feb 16, 2008)

The GPS dang sure didn't help us any last Wednesday, did it Dustin? Tell the midget that he needs to go fishin with us to SLP!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Corksoaker said:


> The GPS dang sure didn't help us any last Wednesday, did it Dustin? Tell the midget that he needs to go fishin with us to SLP!


That is right, that GPS did us very little good the other day. LOL We will have to load that midget up and take him down to SLP and put a hurting on those fish down there. Let me know when your are ready.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

You boys know that this squat low dont go up in there! P.S. Dustin Get ya some Rogain my bud, my dang eyes r still burnin from that shiny glare off yo head. Dont u know your scaring tha fish, they thank the sun dun fell outta the sky,,LOL!! Got Ya


Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> That is right, that GPS did us very little good the other day. LOL We will have to load that midget up and take him down to SLP and put a hurting on those fish down there. Let me know when your are ready.
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> You boys know that this squat low dont go up in there! P.S. Dustin Get ya some Rogain my bud, my dang eyes r still burnin from that shiny glare off yo head. Dont u know your scaring tha fish, they thank the sun dun fell outta the sky,,LOL!! Got Ya


LOL, that's going to cost ya.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Hell of a catch good job............


----------

